# Dead dogwood tree



## Woodchipper (Sep 30, 2017)

I have a dead dogwood tree in my backyard that needs to come down.  Not sure how it died- one day it was OK and then, leaves didn't come out and part of the bark (no puns here, OK?) is coming off.  I'm thinking lightning kill but there are trees around it that are over 75 feet tall and they are OK.  There is one tree that has a broken branch just hanging- maybe lightning and then to the dogwood? 
Would it be salvageable for blanks or other turning?  When I cut it, what should I look for in the wood or grain?  It is about 16 inches in diameter at the ground.  Thanks.  Hate to turn into firewood.


----------



## mark james (Sep 30, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> I have a dead dogwood tree in my backyard that needs to come down.  Not sure how it died- one day it was OK and then, leaves didn't come out and part of the bark (no puns here, OK?) is coming off.  I'm thinking lightning kill but there are trees around it that are over 75 feet tall and they are OK.  There is one tree that has a broken branch just hanging- maybe lightning and then to the dogwood?
> Would it be salvageable for blanks or other turning?  When I cut it, what should I look for in the wood or grain?  It is about 16 inches in diameter at the ground.  Thanks.  Hate to turn into firewood.



I would certainly try to harvest some bowl blanks and sections for future pen blanks.  Cut; anchorseal (or other end grain sealers); put away to dry; patience...  Nothing lost but some effort.

Have fun.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 30, 2017)

When you say “put away to dry” do you store it inside/ outside under tarps.  Please explain,  thank you


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenV (Sep 30, 2017)

Dogwood can be a very desirable wood for its ability to take and hold fine detail.  In days of yore, it was used to make bobbins and shuttles for weaving mills.  It is finer grain than maple and very hard.  Makes great mallets, tool handles.

The pieces I have are bla for color and fancy grain.  It accepts inks and dye well.

Look to the butt of the tree and the root ball for " root burl"  

While not exciting for pens, makes nice ornaments, turned spoons and ladles (see Raffin book more turning projects).

Nice wood to work with.


----------



## PatrickR (Sep 30, 2017)

gimpy said:


> When you say “put away to dry” do you store it inside/ outside under tarps.  Please explain,  thank you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app




 Not under a tarp. It will need air circulation. Google it and find a drying method that works for you. I use any paint I have on hand for end sealing, several coats, enough that it stops soaking in.


----------



## KenV (Sep 30, 2017)

Do you have powder post beedles in your area???

If so, storing off the ground reduces risk of infestation.   Bringing infested wood into the shop is risky.....  Having beetles in the house framing is not good.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 1, 2017)

Store outside in a storage building, off the floor.  Will watch for undesirable critters.  Not sure of powder post beetles but my son had some in hardwood flooring...imported.  Would find tiny holes with fine wood dust around them, if that is what you are talking about.


----------



## KenV (Oct 1, 2017)

Yup!!!   The holes and the "dust" is sign of adults leaving and ready to lay eggs for the next generation.

There are a couple of borate treatments that can be used.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks all, I will remove the tarp and put them on a pallet with something to cover the top and let air flow though them from front to back 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

